# ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*Wie es um den Süßwasserfisch steht*

http://www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultur/w-wie-wissen/sendung/suesswasserfische-100.html

*Sendung am 02.07., 19:30 Uhr*
Auf ARD-alpha (vormals BR-alpha)

Aus der Ankündigung:
Etwa drei Millionen Deutsche gehen in ihrer Freizeit angeln. 

Hobbyangler nicht zimperlich mit Beute, halten Tiere fürgefühllos.

Neue Studien würden den Verdacht erhärten, dass Fische durchaus Schmerzen empfinden. 

Die Angelindustrie setze in Deutschland jedes Jahr mehrere Milliarden Euro um, auch an "Forellenpuffs". 

Seebetreiber böten den Fang von gigantischen Fischen an, die nur zur Gaudi der Kunden gefangen, fotografiert und zurück ins Wasser geworfen werden.

*NACHTRAG:*
Sendung fällt aus:
http://www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultur/w-wie-wissen/sendung/sendetermine-100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

Ich biete Wetten an, dass darauf sehr kompetent vom DAFV reagiert wird - nur nicht mehr in diesem Jahrhundert............


----------



## labralehn (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

Wenn ich könnte würde ich für diesen Monat meine GEZ Gebühren zurückhalten und denen für jeden solcher Beiträge zukünftig nix zahlen. Pro Beitrag gäbe es dann einen Monat keine GEZ Gebühr mehr von mir.

Eine Sauerrei was da mit den GEZ Gebühren veranstaltet wird.

Hier ist man der Dumme. Als angelnder GEZ Zahler doppelt.


----------



## Franky (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

Neueste Studien haben ergeben, dass Rauchen doch nicht gesundheitsschädlich ist - gezeichnet Doktor Marl Boro...

Immer wieder die gleiche Leier - und wahrscheinlich immer wieder die gleichen (oder selben?) Deppen, die sich zum Affen machen lassen (vielleicht sogar nicht mal unberechtigt).


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

Ignorieren genau wie die PETA.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

Ich vermute, dass das ein Aufguss von dem hier sein wird an Hand der Inhaltsangabe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265

Da werden die das noch mehr verkürzt und verfälscht haben und in die neue Sendung eingebaut, 

Die "tolle Reaktion" seitens des DAFV ist mir da noch gut bekannt....

Ich würde zwar nicht soweit gehen und behaupten, dass der DAFV den anglerfeindlichen Unfug gesponsert hat, aber durch den Kopp geschossen ist mir der Gedanke zugegeben schon mal. Auch wenn ich ihn dann verworfen habe .......


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

|kopfkrat 
In dem Video vorab geht es nur um die komischen Karpfen in den Staaten.??
Leider ist mein Inet hier zu schlecht um den Film annähernd flüssig zu betrachten.  :g

ich bin gespannt was da noch kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

Nur Vorabvideo..


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

Schon wieder so ne propagandistisch-hetzerische Gutmenschen-Gehirnwäsche, pfui deibel #q 

Und wird dann dieses Mal zur besten Hausfrauen-Vorabendglotzzeit gesendet, um möglichst viele naive Muttis zwischen zwei Soaps zu erreichen (die natürlich weiterhin ihren ungemein besser behandelten Meeresfisch ausm Supermarkt inhalieren).

Da stimmt doch irgendwas massiv nicht - pinkelt der Pöter inzwischen infiltrativ-aktiv in öffentlich-rechtlichen Intendantenzentralen? Diese Häufung innerhalb von recht kurzer Zeit kommt mir so langsam echt verdächtig vor. Da scheint irgend ne Art Master-Plan (von wem auch immer inszeniert) dahinterzustecken.

Ich habs ja echt nicht mit Verschwörungstheorien, aber das ist so langsam mehr als seltsam. Wirkt auf mich für reine "Zufälle" viel zu systematisch.

Das schau ich mir gar nicht erst an, hab schon genug schlechte Laune.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass der ARD-Server vor lauter Protestmails zusammenbricht. Die Verantwortlichen sollten sich was schämen.

Und die Verbandler ebenso - wenn die was taugen würden, würden die mit ner einstweiligen Verfügung etc. gegen die Ausstrahlung vorgehen und den ARD-Laden mal in puncto Neutralität ganz kräftig auseinandernehmen.

Und vielleicht zur Abwechslung mal die Ausstrahlung/Produktion von Anglerfreundlichem fördern, um da nen Gegenpol zu schaffen.

Das wird wohl aber in den nächsten 453 Jahren nicht passieren mit diesen Vollpfeifen. In puncto sinnloser Beitragsverschwendung haben sie jedenfalls schon mal viel mit der ARD gemein.


----------



## labralehn (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ignorieren genau wie die PETA.


Würde ich ja gerne, aber ich werde ja genötigt für solche Beiträge noch Gebühren abzudrücken.

Jeden Monat fast 18€. 

Wenn schon keine Angelsendungen produziert werden, dann sollte man auch keine angelfeindliche Sendungen mit dem Geld der Gebührenzahler finanzieren/produzieren.

Wäre der Mist verschlüsselt und nicht frei erhältlich würde es mich nicht interessieren. Dann müsste ich auch nicht dafür zahlen, bzw. finanzieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

Vielleicht sitzt sogar ein Verbandler vom DAFV als "Experte" in der Sendung (haben die doch immer bei dem Format "W wie Wissen", meine ich) und haut die Angler vollends in die Pfanne.
Frau Dr. vielleicht??


----------



## Seifert (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

"Neueste Forschungen ergaben,dass auch Fische Schmerzen empfinden können".
Jau,auch Ärzte wissen,dass Menschen Schmerzen empfinden können- denen versucht aber niemand,die richtige Behandlungsmethode aufzuschwätzen!
Bin überzeugt davon,dass kein Angler dem Fisch mehr Schmerzen zufügt,als unvermeidbar sind.Bei der Hochseefischerei (die wohl nicht in der Diskussion steht)bin ich mir aber keinesfalls sicher.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*



labralehn schrieb:


> Würde ich ja gerne, aber ich werde ja genötigt für solche Beiträge noch Gebühren abzudrücken.
> 
> Jeden Monat fast 18€.
> 
> ...



Das hast Du jetzt Missverstanden. 
Der DAFV wird das ignorieren ....wie das Thema PETA.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

Nach neusten Studien?
Ich bin gespannt wieviel Redezeit unser Fisch Prof. erhält und was daraus gemacht wird.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Ist das nicht jetzt ein bisschen viel Wirbel für eine Sendung, dessen Ausgang wir bisher nur erahnen können?

Das es schon immer kritische Stimmen gab, logo. Aber bis zu mir direkt (außer durch Medien) ist dies noch nicht durch gekommen. Nicht mal die Hardcore Veganer kritisieren es ^^


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Die Einleitung passt aber schon zum Wirbel.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



> Vielleicht sitzt sogar ein Verbandler vom DAFV als "Experte" in der  Sendung (haben die doch immer bei dem Format "W wie Wissen", meine ich)  und haut die Angler vollends in die Pfanne.
> Frau Dr. vielleicht??


Wäre vielleicht gar nicht so dumm. Dann begreift vielleicht auch der allerletzte, dass es höchste Zeit wird, den ganzen Laden einfach komplett abzufackeln.



> Aber bis zu mir direkt (außer durch Medien) ist dies noch nicht durch gekommen.


Kannst gerne mal hier vorbeikommen und Dich der gutmenschlichen Passanten-Zulallung aus der sondermüllgrünverseuchten Landeshauptstadt stellen. 

Das machst Du 2-mal und hast danach immer ne rostige Machete oder Plasmakanone beim Angeln im Gepäck. Garantiert.

Ich geh jetzt mal meine Kartoffeln anhäufeln. Die sind zwar auch oberirdisch grün, aber wenigstens unterirdisch essbar und halten die Klappe.


----------



## Meefo 46 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung*

Moin 

Das mit den GEZ gebühren grenzt sowieso schon an 

Wegelagerei,wer zahlt schon gerne für sachen die er schon 

erhalte hat (wiederholungen).

Aber du als Angler hast ja noch nicht einmal die möglichkeit

für dein Geld auch vernünftige Sendungen zu erhalten,

In denen beide Seiten zu Wort kommen,na ja bin mal

gespannt.


Nur meine Meinung .


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Fares (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Warum reagiert ihr denn so allergisch auf diese Fragen?!?!?!
Es ist nunmal der Job eines Journalisten kritisch zu sein und auf den Zahn der Gesellschaft zu fühlen. Warum immer gleich "das aus meinem GEZ-Geld"-Stammtisch-Gegröle? Hinterfragen und reflektieren ist doch Bestandteil einer aufgeklärten Gesellschaft. Wie aber der Großteil dieser Anglerboard-Gesellschaft reagiert ist echt peinlich. 

Ps: Die Aussagen des Fisch-Profs sind sowieso nur kritisch zu beachten. Der ist sowas von parteiisch und macht sich seine Statistiken wie sie ihm gefällt! 

Pps: Bin kein Spion der Peta, sondern ein ganz normaler Angler.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Kannst gerne mal hier vorbeikommen und Dich der gutmenschlichen Passanten-Zulallung aus der sondermüllgrünverseuchten Landeshauptstadt stellen.
> 
> Das machst Du 2-mal und hast danach immer ne rostige Machete oder Plasmakanone beim Angeln im Gepäck. Garantiert.


Ich frage ja nicht umsonst, denn "ich" habe da noch wirklich nichts negatives oder kritisches erlebt.

Bei uns im Ort bin ich auch immer mal wieder an einer Stelle am Angel wo viele Passanten durchkommen. Ich werde fast Ausnahmslos freundlich angesprochen, gefragt wie es so läuft und bekomme auch oft ein nette Petri (unabhängig ob es Angler sind). Hier in der Gegend erlebe ich daher fast nur nette Rückmeldungen.

Daher auch meine Verwunderung. Ist es örtlich gesehen so anders in Deutschland?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Fares schrieb:


> Warum reagiert ihr denn so allergisch auf diese Fragen?!?!?!



Weil erst vor kurzem ein ähnliches Machwerk Angler diffamierte ohne dass die Argumente der Angler auch nur ansatzweise soviel Platz fanden wie der schmierige Rest!

Kritsch ist OK - Voreingenommenheit die darauf abzielt Angler in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken, nicht!
Peinlich ist allein die ideologische Hetze gegen bestimmte Gruppen der Gesellschaf(Angler in diesem Fall), die auch noch durch die Gesellschaft finanziert werden.




Fares schrieb:


> Pps: Bin kein Spion der Peta, sondern ein ganz normaler Angler.



Nanana.....|supergri


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Das kommt alles aus der selben Ecke , wie : Angeln ein Hobby mit Widerhaken, diese Jagdsendung über die wir uns hier schon reichlichst das Maul zerrissen haben und auch wie: Waffen sind mein Leben in der Sportschützen und auch andere Waffeninhaber, eine kranke Geisteshaltung und wenn auch nicht direkt, aber zumindest angedeutet, kriminelle Machenschaften unterstellt werden. Und das beste ist man kann sich als unbescholtener Bürger nicht ein mal dagegen wehren, weil ja alles in bester Ordnung ist und angeblich sauber Recherchiert wurde. 
Nur das man merkwürdiger weise immer die selben verkorksten Hackfressen als selbst ernannte Experten dort mit  ihrem geistigen Dünnschi.. sieht und die ihren Bullshit ablassen dürfen und die andere eben nicht genehme Seite nicht oder fast nicht zu Wort kommt. Oder wenn doch, siehe Arlinghaus in oben genannter Sendung vom NDR, dann werden ihre Aussagen aus dem Zusammhang gerissen oder mit anderen Fragen vorher unterlegt oder eben im Munden umgedeutet. Auf das auch der letzte klar denkende Mensch in diesem Lande die Panikpille der Gutmenschen und selbst ernannten Weltverbesserer schluckt.|krach:#q:e. Ich habe langsam die Schnautze voll, das ich mich für mein völlig legitimes Tun, in der Öffentlichkeit auch noch Rechtfertigen und Verteidigen muss.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Und bei der ARD sitzt nen Anglerfeind und berichtet neutral und objektiv.

:vik:

muhahaha...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weil erst vor kurzem ein ähnliches Machwerk Angler diffamierte ohne dass die Argumente der Angler auch nur ansatzweise soviel Platz fanden wie der schmierige Rest!


Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass das ein Aufguss von dem hier sein wird an Hand der Inhaltsangabe:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265
> 
> Da werden die das noch mehr verkürzt und verfälscht haben und in die neue Sendung eingebaut,
> ...


Schon in der Inhaltsangabe werden ja alle 3 Mio.Angler über einen Kamm geschert....

Wie gesagt, ich vermute, dass dieser oben genannte Film als "Beweis" für eine Diskussion mit einer Tierschützerin und einem Verbandler, die sich einig sind in ihre Anglerfeindlichkeit, herhalten muss.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Irgendwie kommen immer wieder solche Sendungen und ich frage mich, ob die Sender wirklich noch so unabhängig sind oder ob denen nicht doch irgendwie seitens bestimmter Gruppierungen was zugespielt wird bzw die Sender beeinflusst werden.. GEZ...meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß diese steuerähnliche Zwangsabgabe


----------



## labralehn (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



> Ps: Die Aussagen des Fisch-Profs sind sowieso nur kritisch zu beachten.  Der ist sowas von parteiisch und macht sich seine Statistiken wie sie  ihm gefällt!



Weiss das auch der normale Fernsehgucker?

In einem Gebühren finanzierten/produzierten Fernsehen, sollte so etwas nicht gesendet werden. Es gehört nicht in den Bereich der Grundversorgung.

Vorallem auch weil, normalerweise keine Produktionen hergestellt werden, die das Format "Angelsendung" haben.

Auf Planet z.b. gibt es ein Format, das schon über Jahre regelmässig nachts (von 2 Uhr bis kurz nach 6 Uhr)läuft.
Nennt sich Wobbler.tv
Sind zwar etwas ältere Sendungen, aber teilweise immer noch oder wieder aktuell.
Hier wird kritisch hinterfragt. Und es werden auch Fakten geliefert und nicht nur einfach ein Geschreibsel oder irgendeine Studie als richtig befunden und dann unters Volk verteilt.

Interessant wäre es wenn man die Hintergründe herausbekäme:
Von wem wurde der Beitrag der Sendung in Auftrag gegeben?
Von welcher Firma wurde das denn produziert?


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

@D1985. Die Sender produzieren die meisten "Dokus" gar nicht selber. Die werden ihnen von TV-Produktionsfirmen angeboten. Und wenn da eben ein solcher Trollo ist, der genug Macht in dieser oder jener Firma hat und die ARD ihr Sommerloch stopfen muss, dann werden eben solche Sendungen, die laut aussagen eines Medienmenschen den ich kenne auch noch recht günstig sind, eingekauft. Sendeplatz gefüllt , wenig dafür bezahlt, noch weniger Arbeit damit und man hat wieder Geld gespart für eine schlechte Fernsehshow die uns dann zu Weihnachten mit noch schlechteren Künstlern um die Ohren gehauen wird. So läuft das hier.


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Schon traurig wie Angeln in Deutschland öffentlich diffamiert wird.

Und wenn dann noch eigene Anglekollegen Pr. Dr. A. Parteilichkeit vorwerfen.......versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr.
Statt froh zu sein einen Fachmann auf seine Seite zu haben..


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wenn dann noch eigene Anglekollegen Pr. Dr. A. Parteilichkeit vorwerfen.......versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr.
> Statt froh zu sein einen Fachmann auf seine Seite zu haben..



Hab letztens gelesen, dass es bezahlte Forentrolle gibt(da hatte sich jemand geoutet).|kopfkrat
Die werden auf soziale Netzwerke und Foren losgelassen um dort Stimmung für oder gegen etwas zu machen und/oder Streit zu schüren usw.....

Diffamieren dann andere Leute usw....

Don`t feed .....


----------



## Fares (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Oh mann!
Stammtisch²

Die Macher zeigen in einem Film die Amis auf der "Fischwaid" mit Dreizack und Bogen.
Im Anschluss danach vermutlich die Deutschen an einem Forellenpuff.
Was wird sich der Zuschauer denken?
a. Das was die Deutschen machen ist ja im Vergleich nicht so schlimm
b. Gibt mir ein Dreizack
c. die Amis schießen garantiert auch mit richtiger Munition.

Von daher kanns nicht schlimm werden für den Angler.
Abgesehen davon gehören Forellenpuffs abgeschafft.


Wie auch immer. Die, die jetzt sagen "öööh, nix neutral" wären klasse Staatsangehörige Russlands die sich über den Rest der Welt aufregen und ihr eigenes Handeln nicht hinterfragen.

Von dem "Prof." weiß man, dass der ein Angler ist.
Woher weiß man denn, dass die oder der ARD- Mitarbeiter anglerfeindlich sind?

Kennt ihr da etwa die Redakteure persönlich??


----------



## Sharpo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Fares schrieb:


> Oh mann!
> Stammtisch²
> 
> Die Macher zeigen in einem Film die Amis auf der "Fischwaid" mit Dreizack und Bogen.
> ...




Kann man bei dieser Einleitung von Neutralität ausgehen?


----------



## Fares (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Tut mir leid. Der einzige in unseren Reihen zeigt sich gern als ANGELPROFFESOR!!! 
Also ernsthaft. Er ist es nicht.


----------



## LdaRookie (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Ich würde vorschlagen die Sendung erstmal zu sehen und dann zu bewerten.
Und wenn das wirklich so undifferenziert in der Sendung dargestellt wird, wie hier alle vermuten (ich btw. auch), dann kann und sollte man sich bei der ARD entsprechend beschweren:

ARD-Zuschauerredaktion
Postfach 20 06 65
80006 München

Tel.: (089) 5900-23344 (9.00 bis 23.00 Uhr)
Fax: (089) 5900-24070 
E-Mail: info@DasErste.de 

Ist ja immer schön wenn wir hier darüber jammern und feststellen, dass der Verband nichts tut... aber da das nun mal so ist wie es ist, muss man dann halt als Individuum seine Meinung dazu kund tun.

Aber immer schön sachlich bleiben!


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Fares schrieb:


> ANGELPROFFESOR!!!



Angelprofessor ?:q


----------



## Fares (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Sollen sie auch nicht sein! Die sollen eine Meinung haben!
Und die ist nunmal richtig wenn man Holzköppe am Puff zeigt und sagt: "Hallo das ist so nicht richtig. Das war das Auge und nicht das Herz wo du reingestochen hast."
Mehr wissen wir bisher nicht. Amen.


----------



## Fares (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...us-ueber-den-schmerz-der-fische-a-920546.html


----------



## Knispel (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Nun bleibt doch locker - in 3 Wochen ist alles wieder vegessen. Unser Verband sagt doch immer : AUSSITZEN bis zum Verbot der Angelei in D ....


----------



## labralehn (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Alles gut und schön, sich bei der "ARD-Zuschauerredaktion" zu Wort zu melden, aber wird das auch entsprechend Gehör finden?

Ich habe da meine Zweifel.

Ein offener Leserbrief an entsprechende(r) Stelle findet meines Erachtens mehr Gehör.

Vor allem, wenn das so wie im Text auch so im Beitrag stattfindet.

Da wurde im Vorfeld schon jedem Angler jede Menge Negatives unterstellt.
Wenn man es schon so ankündigt, dann kann der eigentliche Bericht dahinter nicht neutral(er) werden.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Zitat Thomas:


> Ich vermute, dass das ein Aufguss von dem hier sein wird an Hand der Inhaltsangabe:
> Doku: Angeln: Hobby mit Widerhaken;Mo, 09. September, 22.00 Uhr - NDR


Wahrscheinlich wird nur auf die Verwendung der gerichtlich verbotenen Bilder der Hantas verzichtet.
Gespannt bin schon fast, ob wir uns wieder dieses schleimige Ikea Familienidyl des Machers Carsten Rau ansehen müssen?
Das Ergebnis, nämlich allgemeine Hetze gegen Angler, wird jedenfalls das selbe sein,wie bei der damaligen Sendung.
Dieses war aber zu erwarten, da solche Produktionen durch alle öffentlich rechtlichen Kanäle durchgereicht werden, bis sie auch überall gezeigt wurden, hinzu kommen noch mögliche Wiederholungen.
Leider tragen solche "Berichte" zur Meinungsbildung beim normalen Fernsehzuschauer bei.
Da Angeln und Jagd ohnehin immer kritischer betrachtet werden, wird es ohne massiven Widerstand gegen solche Zerrbilder immer schwieriger werden seinem Hobby hierzulande ungestört nachzugehen!
Ob da ein paar Mails an die ARD reichen werden, mag ich bezweifeln?

Vielleicht sollte man auch diesem Angelgegner mal die Mailbox zu bomben:

rau@pier53.de 

http://www.pier53.de/carsten_rau.html

Jürgen


----------



## Der_Spinner (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Auch wenn ich mich eigentlich sofort auf die Anglerseite schlagen würde, man sollte das auch mal von der anderen Seite betrachten... natürlich sind diese Artikel und "Dokumentationen" total reißerisch und nur auf Quoten aus, aber ein gewisser Kern Wahrheit ist nunmal doch drin. Ich finde es absolut verwerflich, wie die "Karpfenprofis" an (oft französischen) Gewässern schon jedem einzelnen Fisch einen Namen gegeben haben, um ihn dann zum 1001sten mal zu fangen, "vielleicht hat er ja schon 15g seit dem letzten Mal zugenommen". Genauso, wenn ich die "Stippprofis" am Kanal mit ihren 900€ Sitzkiepen sehe, da krieg' ich das kalte Kotzen. Fangen 15cm Brachsen im Minutentakt, nur um sie dann mit trockenen Fingern in den Setzkescher zu WERFEN und dann am Ende des Angeltages neben den auf der Steinpackung zappelnden Tieren für ein Foto zu posieren. Dann wieder genauso emotionslos ins Wasser schmeißen  und auf den nächsten Angeltag freuen - juhu... #q

Ich setze auch viele meiner gefangenen Fische zurück aber irgendwo muss man bei C&R auch Grenzen ziehen, irgendwann geht es zu weit - zum Beispiel dann wenn man mit lebenden Karpfen und Zandern auf Waller angelt, wenn man diesen doch ohnehin wieder releasen will... Dann braucht man sich auch nicht mehr zu wundern dass die sogenannte "Presse" das aufgreift, das ist doch geradezu eine Steilvorlage! 

Also das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema 

LG 

Spinner#h


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

@Spinner,
Erstaunlich reflektiert für einen 16 jährigen jungen Mann!
Leider hast du vollkommen recht!
Das Problem ist nur, dass in dem Beitrag alle Angler über einen Kamm geschert werden, also auch du und ich.
Ich zumindest bin immer noch der Meinung, dass mit diesem filmischen Machwerk  Stimmung gemacht werden soll, obwohl es eigentlich nur Minderheiten unter uns sind, die solche Exzesse praktizieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

@ Fares. Was du hier so vom Stapel lässt, ist genau so als würdest du deinem Anwalt, so du denn ein bräuchtest, Parteilichkeit vorwerfen. Ja dafür ist der doch da. Und wenn sich hier einer als Angelprofessor bezeichnet und für die Anglerschaft Partei ergreift, dann hat er meine volle Unterstützung, auch wenn ich nicht alles teilen muss was Arlinghaus von sich gibt.
@ Der Spinner. Zu den Stippern, sei dir mal was gesagt. Ich habe hier in Deutschland noch nie gesehen das Fische direkt nach der Veranstaltung wieder ins Wasser geworfen werden. Bestenfalls werden die in Gewässer umgesetzt, die warum auch immer, einen zu kleinen oder geschädigten Bestand an Fische haben. Aber meist lautet die Regel, das der Fisch sofort waidgerecht zu TÖTEN ist. Und das wird bei den Hegeangeln, die ich so kenne, auch sehr streng kontrolliert. Also nicht irgend was raushauen.


----------



## joedreck (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Ich denke, dass man erstmal die Sendung abwarten sollte. Es artet hier schon wieder in Richtung C&R Diskussion aus, was wirklich nicht nötig ist. 
Ich bin nach der letzten Sendung der öffentl. Rechtlichen auch auf den Inhalt dieser "Doku" gespannt. 

Btw: Neutral wird in Deutschland schon sehr lange nicht mehr berichtet. Auch in den GEZ gesponserten Sendern nicht. 

Ein gutes Beispiel ist das Thema Atomenergie. Nach Fukushima wurde in Deutschland zig mal mehr negativ über diese Katastrophe berichtet als in umliegenden Ländern. Zudem wurde häufig dahingehend argumentiert, als wenn tausende Menschen auf Grund des stattgefundenen Gau's gestorben wären. 
Das zb. stimmt nicht, gestorben sind leider sehr viele Menschen auf Grund des Tsunamis. 

Das halte ich für ein gutes Beispiel wie in Deutschland zielgerichtet informiert wird.


----------



## Riesenangler (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

@ Joedreck.#6#6#6


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Der_Spinner schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich eigentlich sofort auf die Anglerseite schlagen würde, man sollte das auch mal von der anderen Seite betrachten... natürlich sind diese Artikel und "Dokumentationen" total reißerisch und nur auf Quoten aus, aber ein gewisser Kern Wahrheit ist nunmal doch drin. Ich finde es absolut verwerflich, wie die "Karpfenprofis" an (oft französischen) Gewässern schon jedem einzelnen Fisch einen Namen gegeben haben, um ihn dann zum 1001sten mal zu fangen, "vielleicht hat er ja schon 15g seit dem letzten Mal zugenommen". Genauso, wenn ich die "Stippprofis" am Kanal mit ihren 900€ Sitzkiepen sehe, da krieg' ich das kalte Kotzen. Fangen 15cm Brachsen im Minutentakt, nur um sie dann mit trockenen Fingern in den Setzkescher zu WERFEN und dann am Ende des Angeltages neben den auf der Steinpackung zappelnden Tieren für ein Foto zu posieren. Dann wieder genauso emotionslos ins Wasser schmeißen  und auf den nächsten Angeltag freuen - juhu... #q
> 
> Ich setze auch viele meiner gefangenen Fische zurück aber irgendwo muss man bei C&R auch Grenzen ziehen, irgendwann geht es zu weit - zum Beispiel dann wenn man mit lebenden Karpfen und Zandern auf Waller angelt, wenn man diesen doch ohnehin wieder releasen will... Dann braucht man sich auch nicht mehr zu wundern dass die sogenannte "Presse" das aufgreift, das ist doch geradezu eine Steilvorlage!
> 
> ...






Sehr schön differenziert bewertet - und das mit 16 Jahren?

Respekt !

Solche bösen Sendungen greifen gerne die Eskapaden der extremen Angler auf.

"Hobby mit Widerhaken" war bspw. so ein fall.

Wer genug Angriffsfläche bietet, muß mit Kritik und Konsequenzen leben.

"Angelfeindliche Sendung" trifft es dann überhaupt nicht.

Wer sich am Wasser nicht gesetzestreu und naturgerecht benimmt, wird eben auf´s Korn genommen .

Also als vernünftiger Angler muß man solche "Reportagen" überhaupt nicht fürchten 

Desweiteren wird sich der Rauch schnell verziehen - die sendezeit ist ja auch nicht grade das Gelbe vom Ei .

Der medienüberfressene Durchschnittsbürger wird das schnell vergessen - läuft ja noch mehr Schönes auf RTL 2 :m

Warten wir also das Filmchen in größter Gelassenheit ab.

R.S.


----------



## Werner1 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Das ist eben das Problem der Mediengesellschaft. Eine normale Reportage übers Angeln bringt nicht genug Qoute. Wenn man aber der political correctness liebenden Gesellschaft etwas vorlegt, was in deren Augen nicht korrekt ist, so besteht hier eher die Chance von guter Quote (vielleicht sogar einer Schlagzeile in der Bild am Folgetag). Und wenn wir ganz ehrlich sind gibt es doch auch vereinzelte Auswüchse beim Angeln die nicht ok sind. Das mache ich aber nicht an irgendwelchen Spezihuntern fest. Das gibt es in allen Ecken, allerdings wohl eher Einzelfälle.

Ich werds mir anschauen und anschließend meine Meinung per Mail an den Sender schreiben. Wenn das 10 % aller Angler tun würden hätten wir schon eine Menge geschafft. Also nicht nur hier über den Verband (wohl leider meist zurecht) meckern, sondern auch mal selber was tun.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## lonesome (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Der_Spinner schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich eigentlich sofort auf die Anglerseite schlagen würde, man sollte das auch mal von der anderen Seite betrachten... natürlich sind diese Artikel und "Dokumentationen" total reißerisch und nur auf Quoten aus, aber ein gewisser Kern Wahrheit ist nunmal doch drin. Ich finde es absolut verwerflich, wie die "Karpfenprofis" an (oft französischen) Gewässern schon jedem einzelnen Fisch einen Namen gegeben haben, um ihn dann zum 1001sten mal zu fangen, "vielleicht hat er ja schon 15g seit dem letzten Mal zugenommen". Genauso, wenn ich die "Stippprofis" am Kanal mit ihren 900€ Sitzkiepen sehe, da krieg' ich das kalte Kotzen. Fangen 15cm Brachsen im Minutentakt, nur um sie dann mit trockenen Fingern in den Setzkescher zu WERFEN und dann am Ende des Angeltages neben den auf der Steinpackung zappelnden Tieren für ein Foto zu posieren. Dann wieder genauso emotionslos ins Wasser schmeißen und auf den nächsten Angeltag freuen - juhu... #q
> 
> Ich setze auch viele meiner gefangenen Fische zurück aber irgendwo muss man bei C&R auch Grenzen ziehen, irgendwann geht es zu weit - zum Beispiel dann wenn man mit lebenden Karpfen und Zandern auf Waller angelt, wenn man diesen doch ohnehin wieder releasen will... Dann braucht man sich auch nicht mehr zu wundern dass die sogenannte "Presse" das aufgreift, das ist doch geradezu eine Steilvorlage!
> 
> ...


 
Tooor! Super gesagt.

Ich bin konsquenter C&R Gegener. Natürlich setze ich auch zurück. Wenn es untermaßig ist. Ansonsten gibt es Fisch auf den Tisch. Und das ist für mich die EINZIGE öffentliche Rechtfertigung dieses Hobbys. 

Ob ne Mutti (eh meist modern und daher Veggi ) Hochseefisch konsumiert oder nicht: Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen einer gezielten Fangquote in der Berufsfischerei bei der Befänge tot oder noch so eben lebend ins Meer zurück gekippt werden, oder ein Veggi oder nicht - Fischesser C&R betreiben? 

Zumal so manche Klientel (die Herrschaften die Sturzbesoffen ihren Müll vergessen) sicher keine Zierde sind... Den Herrschaften traut man sicher soviel Weitblick und Verantwortungsbewusstsein zu, dass hier Zweifel allemal berechtigt sind.

Wenn ich so manche Threads (nicht nur hier) lese, dann war das eine Einladung für so ein Thema im Fernsehen. Und da gab es ja noch eine politische Steilvorlage aus dem letzten Wahlkampf... Das das nicht ungehört bleibt liegt doch auf der Hand....


----------



## Tom (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Guten Morgen,
um der Diskussion einen Gegenpol zu schaffen, hier die Sendetermine der ARD 
von "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt": http://www.fernsehserien.de/rute-raus-der-spass-beginnt/sendetermine

Ich habe mir einige der letzten Sendungen angesehen und bin teilweise entsetzt 
gewesen, wie dort von den Moderatoren mit dem Fisch umgegangen wird. 

Letzten Endes geht es doch auch hier nur ums Geld. Eine Sendung mit politisch 
korrekten und gesetzeskonform handelnden Anglern bringt keine Quoten und ist 
damit für die Sendeanstalten nicht interessant genug. Die Leute sollen ja etwas 
bekommen für ihre Gebühren. 


Gruß
Tom

Anbei der Hnweis auf ein Thema, das in die gleiche Richtung geht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=287880


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



dertomac schrieb:


> *Letzten Endes geht es doch auch hier nur ums Geld. Eine Sendung mit politisch
> korrekten und gesetzeskonform handelnden Anglern bringt keine Quoten und ist
> damit für die Sendeanstalten nicht interessant genug.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Davon ab bin ich sehr gespannt, oder der Bericht zu Verallgemeinerung und Falsch-Darstellungen neigt.
> 
> In diesem Fall *MÜSSTEN* die Vertreter der Angler reagieren .
> 
> R.S.


So wie bei der NDR-Doku das der DAFV so toll gemacht hat?

Ja stimmt, müssten sie..

Eigentlich....

oder so....


----------



## PirschHirsch (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Darum hat RS wohl extra den Konjunktiv verwendet und das Ganze auch noch eingefettet 

Für mich heißt "Angler vertreten" ganz klar "jeglichen Anglerfeinden ganz kräftig in den A******* treten".

Wer das nicht macht, ist für mich kein Anglervertreter. Dem gehört dann selber gehörig in den A****** getreten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Darum hat RS wohl extra den Konjunktiv verwendet und das Ganze auch noch eingefettet
> 
> Für mich heißt "Angler vertreten" ganz klar "jeglichen Anglerfeinden ganz kräftig in den A******* treten".
> 
> Wer das nicht macht, ist für mich kein Anglervertreter. Dem gehört dann selber gehörig in den A****** getreten.






Rustikal formuliert aber wahr :m

R.S.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Kann ich locker mit ;-)


----------



## AberBär (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Ich denke, man muss den Film erstmal sehen. Nüchtern betrachtet zeigt der Trailer, wenn man den Untertext erstmal weg lässt, ja nur das Problem einer invasiven Art und wie die Amis damit umgehen. Die Meisten wissen ja, dass die immer etwas höher drehen.
Die Frage ist ja, wie viele Leute sich die Sendung online ansehen und so auf das Geschreibsel stoßen und somit erst in Stimmung gebracht werden.


----------



## Riesenangler (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Ich gebe ja allen, die hier sagen, das man doch bitte erst einmal den Film sehen sollte, um sich dann ein Urteil bilden zu können, Grundsächlich recht. 
Aber die meisten von uns wissen doch wie es meist in den Sendeanstalten läuft. Da schreibt der Taube auf, was ihm der Blinde diktiert, der Anstaltstrottel korrigiert es und die Herren und Damen Journalisten übernehmen es mit ihren Syphilitisch degenerierten Hirnen ohne es zu Prüfen, um es dann dem ahnungslosen Publikum zu kredenzen.|krach:


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *
> 
> http://www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultur/w-wie-wissen/sendung/suesswasserfische-100.html
> 
> ...


*

Funzt der Link nicht mehr? 
Sendung wegen Besorgnis eines Shitstorm abgesetzt?
Einstweilige Verfügung?*


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Stand drin, dass die das rausnehmen vor der Sendung..


----------



## Mikesch (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



> 29. Juni: Die Sendung "Wie es um den Süßwasserfisch steht" fällt aus.


Diese Info findet man z. Z.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Wo denn, hast Du evtl. nen Link bitte???


----------



## Franki1 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Habe neulich in Norwegen einen Dorsch im Tangfeld gehakt.
 Musste ihn leider abreissen,weil nicht lösbar.
 4 Tage später 500m entfernt in tieferen Wasser hakte meine Frau
 auf Gummifisch einen schönen gesunden 5 Kilo Dorsch.
 Nun ratet mal was er im Schlund hatte? meinen kleinen Flachwasserpilker. SO VIEL zu SCHMERZ EMPFINDLICHKEIT von Fischen!!!!!!
 Aber Hammer oder? Sollten vielleicht mal Lotto spielen.,-


----------



## Taxidermist (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Die schubsen den Sendetermin bestimmt wegen der WM rum, dann wird halt später gesendet!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

"Fällt aus" hört sich aber besser als "verschoben".....

Hoffen kann man ja.....


----------



## olli81 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

http://www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultur/w-wie-wissen/sendung/sendetermine-100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Super, danke Olli!!!


----------



## olli81 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Kein thema!


----------



## Deep Down (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stand drin, dass die das rausnehmen vor der Sendung..



Das galt für den Trailer!

Ist jetzt aber egal!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Schon klar, das meinte ich auch - dass die Sendung gekippt wurde, habe ich auch erst jetzt erst jetzt erfahren.


----------



## Peter21 (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Ich weiß gar nicht warum man über solch ein Thema diskutieren muss? Ohne Jäger und Angler wären schon viele Tierarten durch Kanal- und Straßenbau ausgestorben. Hege und Pflege und vernünftiger Umgang aller Angler wird selten erwähnt. Das man seinen Jagdtrieb hier auch auslebt ist ganz klar und der ist nun mal angeboren und somit auch menschlich. Übrigens herrscht unter Wasser ein regelrechter Krieg unter den Fischen. Fressen und gefressen werden ist hier an der Tagesordnung. Und bevor der Hecht die Forelle frisst....


----------



## stoppel16 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Es muss mal wieder geistiger Müll abgedreht werden um das ,,Bildungsloch,, im TV zu stopfen. Aber an Weihnachten will wieder jeder seinen Karpfen haben und der wächst ja am Karpfenbaum !!!


----------



## Jörck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Aktuell ist die Sendung im Programm gelistet bei BR-alpha bzw ARD-alpha für den 02.07.2014, 19:30 bis 20:00 Uhr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Danke für die Info.


----------



## Jörck (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Heute Morgen noch auf ihrer Homepage im Programm gelistet.
Jetzt ersetzt durch: Odysso - das will ich wissen! 
Das gleiche Spiel beim geplanten Ausstrahlungstermin 03.07.  16.00 Uhr - 16.30 Uhr.


----------



## Fuehrungsbache (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Das alles ist Stimmungsmache unserer Gutmenschen.
Gegen die Jagd lief der Beitrag "Jäger in der Falle",war genau der selbe geistige Dünnsch... . Angler,Jäger und andere Naturschützer müssen sich verbünden und gemeinsam gegen diese  
Ökofaschisten vorgehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Fuehrungsbache schrieb:


> Angler,Jäger und andere Naturschützer müssen sich verbünden und gemeinsam gegen diese
> Ökofaschisten vorgehen.


Träum weiter, da sind Angelverbände dabei:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4161925#post4161925


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Heute morgen im ZDF moma gabs n kurzen Bericht über eine Schule, die in den Ferien Angelkurse mit Dietmar Isaiasch (richtig geschrieben ?) Anbietet.
Zander am Niederrhein.

Zwar nur ein kurzer, aber sehr positiver Bericht.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



hanzz schrieb:


> Heute morgen im ZDF moma gabs n kurzen Bericht über eine Schule, die in den Ferien Angelkurse mit *Dietmar Isaiasch* (richtig geschrieben ?) Anbietet.
> Zander am Niederrhein.
> 
> Zwar nur ein kurzer, aber sehr positiver Bericht.



War das nicht der der tote Zander drillt ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Ja das ist er. 
Er muss wahrscheinlich Sozialstunden Leisten....  

NE find´  ich gut das er das macht.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

So,

heute abend läuft auf dem gleichen Sendeplatz wenigstens:

"Welchen Fisch darf man noch essen "

Schaun´ wir mal |rolleyes

R.S.


----------



## marlowe (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Ähmm, was ist denn eigentlich der Grund für das Geheule hier? (zumal die Sendung noch keiner gesehen hat)

Sind die Medien aus irgend einem Grund verpflichtet anglerfreundlich zu sein? Wenn viele Sachen schon kontrovers zwischen Anglern diskutiert werden - warum sollen sich dann die Medien nicht mal kritisch äußern dürfen.

Oder bellen hier nur die getroffenen Hunde?


----------



## Casso (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Genau das denke ich mir auch seit einiger Zeit! Von daher hast du es mit deinem Beitrag auf den Kopf getroffen. #6

Ich halte mich aus den meisten "fachlichen" Themen hier im AB ohnehin raus, weil man in fast jedem Thread von den gleichen Leuten dieselbe Leier liest. Das beste Beispiel dafür ist doch dieser Thread.

Irgendwie finde ich auch kaum positive Wörter in den entsprechenden Themen. Es kann ja nicht alles so schlecht sein und die ewige Schwarzmalerei macht es doch auch nicht besser.

Grüße.


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

...mich würde mal interessieren, warum die Sendung nicht läuft ?!

Klage auf Unterlassung kann es doch nicht sein?!|kopfkrat

Ansonsten gebe ich Euch zwei schon recht; erstmal sehen, was so thematisiert wird und dann ggf. gegen vorgehen... oder ignorieren.

R.S.


----------



## hanzz (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Heute um 14:45 auf NDR

Sa 05. Juli        
        Dokumentation, D 2013
*die nordreportage: Dicke Fische im Minutentakt*



Wer gerne Fisch isst  und das Angelabenteuer mit Erfolgsgarantie sucht, der sollte nach  Osterholz-Scharmbeck fahren. Dort betreibt Familie Rath seit fünf Jahren  vier Fischteiche, in denen man gegen Bezahlung angeln kann. Vater Harry  ist der Mann für das Grobe, er hält die Teiche und das Gelände in  Schuss. Außerdem muss er dafür sorgen, dass sich immer genügend Forellen  im Wasser tummeln. Die Angelkunden wollen für ihr Geld natürlich auch  einen Fisch am Haken haben. Ein paarmal in der Woche schmeißt Harry den  Räucherofen an und produziert Nachschub für seinen Fischimbiss. Mutter  Dagmar und ihr Sohn Thomas sind dafür zuständig, dass die Angelfreunde  keinen Kohldampf schieben müssen. In der kleinen Imbissbude auf dem  Gelände gibt es von Currywurst bis Köder alles, was man für einen langen  Tag am Teich so braucht. Natürlich ist alles selbst gemacht, sogar die  Torten von Thomas. Highlight des Jahres ist das Nachtangeln! Ab 20 Uhr  scharen sich über hundert Angler um die Teiche, die dann dicke Fische im  Minutentakt fangen. "die nordreportage" taucht in die für Außenstehende  fast skurril anmutende Welt der Angelei ein und blickt hinter die  Kulissen des kleinen Familienbetriebes.

Um 17:35 dann Rute raus, der Spass beginnt.


Edit: Schon seltsam, dass ein und der selber Sender so verschiedene Beiträge über das Thema "Angeln" zeigt


----------



## Gone Fishing (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Die Sendung kommt jetzt am 10.08. um 17 Uhr auf ARD:

http://programm.ard.de/TV/Mobil/Detailansicht?sendung=2810612603650641

http://www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultur/w-wie-wissen/sendung/sendetermine-100.html

Danach gibt es noch etliche Wiederholungen.


----------



## HRO1961 (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Ich finde die Reaktionen hier auch teilweise übertrieben. Und dann in Folge die GEZ-Gebühren in Frage zu stellen? Nö, grundsätzlich vielleicht, aber nicht, weil ich zu einem Thema ne andere Meinung habe. Und dass die ARD mit ihren 3. Programmen auch eine deutlichandere Meinung zulässt, sieht man ja an der Ausstrahlung der Sendung "Rute raus - der Spass beginnt".
Ich bleibe jedenfalls cool, weiß von den inkompetenten Berufsmießmachern in unserer Republik und werde aufmerksam, wenn ebenso inkompetente Politiker gegen unser Hobby Entscheidungen treffen.
Aber sonne Sendung wird vielleicht irgendwelche Peta-Fuzzis in ihrer Meinung bestätigen. Der Otto-Normalverbraucher-Passant am Stadtteich wird nach wie vor fragen: Na sind hier auch Fische drin und hasse schon wat gefangen?
Eine sachliche nicht so emotionale Betrachtung verhindert auch, dass wie Fehler in unseren eigen Reihen übersehen.

Gruss von der Ostsee


----------



## Roadkiller (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Der Fisch egal wie groß oder klein gehört respektvoll behandelt, waidgerecht sowieso.
Einige der Kommentare und Verhaltensweisen der Leute aus dem Bericht "Angeln-Hobby mit Widerhaken" sprechen teilweise nicht dafür...


----------



## Riesenangler (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

@ Roadkiller. Da magst du recht haben . Aber in diesem ganz speziellen Film wurde die Anglerschaft im allgemeinen verunglimpft und beschuldigt sich nicht an Ethische und Gesetzliche Grundlagen zu halten. 
 Und was die angeblich neutralen Interviews mir Arlinghaus und Frau Braithwaite angeht schweige ich mal lieber.
 Arlinghaus nicht einmal zwei Minuten im Film um seine Sicht der Dinge darzulegen, Braithwaite fast zehn Minuten, mit Behauptungen die in keinster weise Wissenschaftlich belegt sind.


----------



## Roadkiller (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Riesenangler, das sehe ich genauso wie du, es ist unfair, wenn der nichtangelnde Bürger das sieht und sich das gezeigte Bild auf alle Angler ausweitet.
Ich denke da sind die Bürger jedoch auch in der Pflicht, sich ein reifes und umfassendes Bild zu machen, jenseits dessen, was ihm im Nahsehen so vorgesetzt wird.
Hierzu schätze ich jedoch nur einen einstelligen Anteil der Bevölkerung als fähig ein, das ist dann leider das Problem.

Andererseits erzeugt eine Sendung in der kollegiale und waidgerechte Angler am Wasser sitzen und vllt. eine Handvoll Fische landen keine "Spannung".  "Brav und gesetzestreu am See - der Alltag der Anglerschaft" oder "Ethik der Waidgerechtigkeit" als Talkshow mit Pfarrer F. |supergri - wer ausser der Anglerschaft und Petra hat an sowas Interesse? Eher weniger schätze ich mal.
Obwohl das mal eine klasse Aktion wäre, ginge dann ja eher in Richtung Natur- und Landschaftsfilm :m.
Die guten Sachen werden leider weniger gezeigt, wie in den Nachrichten...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Nicht die Bürger sind in der Pflicht, sondern die ÖR. Der durchschnittliche Bürger glaubt das was er sieht...die Sender sind eigentlich verpflichtet ein ausgewogenen und nicht einseitigen / parteiischen (?) Bericht zu erstatten...scheint wohl nicht so zu sein, aber macht eigentlich auch nichts, denn wir zahlen ja trotzdem GEZ für den Misthaufen


----------



## Nüsser (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Ich denke, das Gros der Bevölkerung interessiert sich weder fürs Angeln noch schaut es Dokus im ÖR-Fernsehen.

 Von denen, die das ansehen, dürfte ein Großteil eine vorgefasste Meinung haben in dem Sinne, dass man eh schon immer gewusst hat, was es da alles für angebliche Missstände gibt - und diese Meinung lässt man sich dann eben gepflegt bestätigen. Die übrigen Bürger, die sich solche Sendungen ansehen, schätze ich schon intelligent genug ein, sich selbst eine Meinung zu bilden und kritisch zu hinterfragen. Aber natürlich ist es deswegen nicht weniger ärgerlich, wenn unausgewogen und tendenziös berichtet wird.

 In meinen Augen ist der Kern des Problems, dass der großen Masse der Bürger der ganze Konflikt am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht und sich zwei relativ kleine Gruppen gegenüber stehen: Angler einerseits und PETA-Jünger & Konsorten andererseits. Ich habe das unschöne Gefühl, dass es letzteren leider besser gelingt, politische und mediale Durchschlagskraft zu entwickeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Nüsser schrieb:


> Angler einerseits und PETA-Jünger & Konsorten andererseits. Ich habe das unschöne Gefühl, dass es letzteren leider besser gelingt, politische und mediale Durchschlagskraft zu entwickeln.


Bei solchen "Vertretern" doch kein Wunder, oder?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4176544#post4176544


----------



## Nüsser (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei solchen "Vertretern" doch kein Wunder, oder?
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4176544#post4176544


 
 Nicht wirklich, nein. Was der offensichtlich nicht versteht, ist, dass die Gegenseite niemals aufhören wird, bis die Angelei (und Jagd ebenso, nur nebenbei) komplett verboten sind. Als würde es denen damit getan sein, wenn sich alle Angler "verhalten, wie sie es gelernt haben". Natürlich wird es nicht leichter, wenn Angler sich nicht an Regeln und Gesetze halten und damit auch noch in der Presse landen. Aber im Kern geht es den Tierschützern/-rechtlern/-wasauchimmer nicht um Einhaltung irgendwelcher Regeln, sondern ums Durchdrücken der eigenen Ideologie - um jeden Preis.

 Andererseits denke ich, wenn ich Statements wie in Deinem Link lese auch immer wieder, jeder bekommt die Lobby die er verdient.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



Nüsser schrieb:


> Aber im Kern geht es den Tierschützern/-rechtlern/-wasauchimmer nicht um Einhaltung irgendwelcher Regeln, sondern ums Durchdrücken der eigenen Ideologie - um jeden Preis.
> .


Problem erkannt.............#6


----------



## zeitgeist91 (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Die eher einseitige Berichterstattung (nehme Bezug auf "Hobby mit Widerhaken") resultiert meiner Einschätzung nach auch aus dem schlechten Management des Angelsports in Deutschland. Menschen entwickeln Toleranz und Anerkennung vor allem dann, wenn etwas auch positiv in Erscheinung tritt. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann gewissermaßen nachvollziehen, dass es Menschen gibt die den Angelsport als Tierquälerei einordnen. Dies liegt am mangelnden Sachverstand, fehlendem Bezug zum Sport und der benannten einseitigen Berichterstattung. Ich sage nicht, dass ich es gut finde, kann mich aber durchaus in die Lage eines Nicht-Anglers hineinversetzen. 

Der Angelsport hat in Deutschland auf vielen Ebenen einen schlechten Stand. Wir haben den Sündenbockstatus grundsätzlich (Verschmutzung am Ufer ist ja grundsätzlich eine Anglerhinterlassenschaft), die oft angeprangerten gewaltbereiten Angler ("Osteuropäer, Russen", ich selbst sehe ehrlich gesagt keinen Zusammenhang zwischen Herkunft und Verhalten) und vieles mehr. 
Rührt das alles nur von negativer Berichterstattung her? "Propagande" sozusagen?
Ich bin da skeptisch. Der Angler selbst sollte zuallererst bei sich anfangen. Wie oft habe ich schon chollerische Anfälle miterlebt, wenn ein Passant seinen Hund versehentlich (oder zumindest unfreiwillig) an einen Angelplatz hat laufen lassen. Sollte nicht passieren, ärgert jeden Angler. Bevor man aufbrausend wird, kann man sich aber ruhig die entschuldigenden Worte des Hundehalters anhören. Schon bewegt sich alles im normalen Raum.

Das Image des Anglers ist in Deutschland so oder so ein negatives. Vermutlich wird keinem Bereich (neben dem Jagdsport & Schützenvereinen) eine so konservative und reaktionäre Gesinnung nachgesagt. Und in der Praxis siehts für meine Begriffe auch oft katastrophal aus. Was denkt denn ein neutraler Leser, wenn er hier im Forum die ausufernde Verteufelung von "Russen am Wasser" oder Ähnlichem liest? Ist das vorteilhaft für einen Sport, der sowieso den Ruf hat vor allem erzkonservative anzuziehen? Erst kürzlich erzählte mir ein befreundeter Angler von einer Begegnung mit einem anderen Angler, dessen Arm der Schriftzug "Meine Ehre heißt Treue" zierte. Einzelfall? Vielleicht in der Extreme ja. Grundsätzlich höre ich oft und viel intolerantes Geschwafel von Anglern, nicht zuletzt hier im Forum.

Auch das kürzlich aufgetauchte homophobe Geschreibsel eines bekannten Angelsportjournalisten spielt hier mit rein. 

Das sind also erstmal Dinge, die der Angler als Einzelperson machen kann, um das eigene Image etwas aufzupolieren. 


Dies ist aber nur auf der Ebene von Einzelpersonen. Kommen wir nun mal zu Verbänden & der Politik insgesamt.
Ich gewinne mehr und mehr den Eindruck, einen Bereich kann man statischer nicht führen. Abgesehen von zunehmender Bürokratie, undurchsichtiger Regelungen und zweifelhafter Personalpolitik ändert sich nichts. Und das nimmt ein Ende. 
Lichtblick war für mich Auwa Thiemann mit seiner Sendung, dort versuchte man den Sport wieder etwas "hipp" wirken zu lassen, was für meine Begriffe auch gut gelungen ist. So etwas wünsche ich mir, aber eben von "ganz oben". 

Man nehme als Beispiel England. Der Angelsport hat dort einen völlig anderen gesellschaftlichen Stellenwert. Dies liegt nur daran, dass die Engländer insgesamt mehr Begeisterung für den Sport aufbringen, nein, es hängt auch damit zusammen, dass in England dem Angelsport eine gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz eingeräumt wird, die auf guter Inanspruchnahme des Sports für gute Zwecke beruht. Hierfür sei auf den folgenden Link bzw. das folgende Programm verwiesen : 
http://www.ghof.org.uk/ 

Hätte man in Deutschland eine ähnliche Grundlage, sprich Jugendarbeit bzw Sozialarbeit in Verbindung mit dem Angeln, wäre eine gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz unweigerliche Konsequenz. Dass sich jeder mit dem Angelsport arrangiert, ist nicht zu erwarten und auch gar nicht nötig. Wichtig ist, dass der neutrale Bürger, ergo kein absoluter Tierschützer und auch kein passionierter Angler, bezüglich der Angelei selbst neutral ist und sich ein eigenes Bild macht.

Das geht aber nicht, wenn die Angler selbst dem entgegenwirken (siehe obige Ausführungen) und gleichzeitig die Medien eben wenig durchweg positives über die Angelei zu berichten haben (stellt euch mal eine Dokumentation über Jugendliche aus schwierigen sozialen Verhältnissen vor, welche durch den Angelsport einer guten Sozialisierungsmaßnahme unterliegen). 

Der Angelsport gehört imagetechnisch aufgefrischt und es ist Zeit einige Klischees und nachgesagte Rufe abzuwerfen. Dann wird auch irgendwann eine jede Hausfrau wieder denken "Warum verbringt er soviel Zeit vor dem Computer? Ich wünschte er würde etwas sinnvolles machen, beispielsweise Fußballspielen oder Angeln". 

Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung und sicherlich durchaus diskutabel. Dennoch wollte ich diese Ausführungen dem Forum nicht vorenthalten.

Beste Grüße


EDIT : 

Mit Bezug auf die Aussage "es geht PETA etc nur darum den Sport zu verbieten" : 

Ja! Das ist richtig. Das wird sich auch nie ändern. Ziel sollte aber sein, eine gesellschaftliche Akzeptanz zu erzeugen, sodass man damit Leben kann. 

Es gibt Aktivisten gegen den Boxsport oder gegen Tierhaltung. Da beides aber für den Otto-Normal-Bürger vorteilhaft ist (Zoobesuche = Spaß ; Boxkämpfe = gesellschaftliches Event, ferner beispielhaft : http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/gelsenkirchen-buer/boxen-als-paedagogische-aufgabe-id7346441.html ). Wenn der Zustand herrscht, ist PETA und ähnliches nur eine kleine Randnotiz, die einen eventuell hier und da mal einschränkt, aber keine Dominanz ausüben kann.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*



> kann man sich aber ruhig die entschuldigenden Worte des Hundehalters anhören


Das  mach ich dann liebend gerne und freue mich sehr darüber - und werde  diesen Tag anschließend als einzigartiges Jahrtausendereignis in meinem  Kalender festhalten. Mit Sternchen, brennender Weihekerze und eigens  angefertigter Ehrungsikone.

Denn echten Raritäten sollten unbedingt (wenn auch virtuelle) Würdigungsaltäre zur Erinnerung errichtet werden.

Seltsam  nur, dass in Halteraugen bislang immer ausschließlich ich schuld war,  weil ich mich offenbar unverschämt erdreistete, ausgerechnet höchst  haustiergefährdend dort zu angeln, wo Unkontrolliert-Unerzogen-Köti  grade willkürlich langschwimmen oder reinspringen wollte und dabei  Montagenkontakt bekam.

Kann ja wohl nicht sein, ausgerechnet dort  mit scharfen Haken und Potentiell-Verwickelungsschnüren zu angeln, wo  sich der vierbeinige Liebling ganz spontan zum willkürlichen Austoben  entscheidet.

Dasselbe gilt für Tretboote, randalierende Kinder o. Ä.

Allgemeiner  Standardspruch: "Da sind Sie selber schuld, wenn Sie hier angeln".  Mitunter noch mit dem Hinweis, an eventuell entstandenen Schäden ebenfalls  schuld zu sein. Reine Angler-Anwesenheit scheint also bereits zu  reichen. Touri/Kind/Köter/Tretboot nimmer, Angler immer.

Rücksichtnahme in irgendeiner Form? Völlige Fehlanzeige.  Angler = grundsätzlich immer der A*******. Die "Lizenz zum  Am-Angler-Austoben". Nicht der Hund ist zu unerzogen und zudem  unangeleint, sondern der Haken ist zu scharf und die Schnur zu lang.

Und das kann mal überhaupt gar nicht sein.

Es  wird darum allerhöchste Zeit, dass Angler ihren Fußabtreterstatus  verlieren bzw. vom allerletzten Ende der Gewässernutzungsnahrungskette  wegkommen.

Da gebe ich Dir recht: Werden Angler von der  Öffentlichkeit besser respektiert, nimmt letztere vielleicht auch mal freiwillig  mehr Rücksicht auf Angler, sieht diese nicht mehr Gewässernutzer 8. Unterklasse an.

Und beschuldigt diese dann vielleicht  nicht mehr ob ihrer reinen Anwesenheit, wenn Köti sich selbst nen fetten Cutting-Point-Drilling reinrammt, weil er  unkontrolliert in die Kukö-Kiste reinstürmt und deren Inhalt weitflächig  verteilt.

Und entschuldigt sich dann evtl. sogar mal beim Kukö-Kisten-Besitzer. Und fragt ihn noch sogarer vielleicht auch noch, ob beim Inhalt der Kukö-Kiste etwas kaputtgegangen ist und evtl. ein Schaden ersetzt werden muss.

Bis  das soweit ist, errichte ich jedoch eher virtuelle Mahnmale als  Würdigungsaltäre. Und erzeuge am Wasser entsprechend deutlichen  Gegenwind, falls wieder mal vonnöten.

Mit anderen Worten: Kuschen is nich. Fight fire with fire.


----------



## Gone Fishing (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Die Sendung wurde noch gar nicht ausgestrahlt. Trotzdem wird fleißig darüber diskutiert und mutgemaßt.

Die Beiträge der letzten 1,5 Seiten könnte man besser hier hin verschieben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271265

Was die Erfahrungen mit Hundebesitzern betrifft, habe ich genau die gleiche Erfahrung wie Pirschhirsch gemacht.


----------



## gründler (10. August 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Sendung läuft gerade auf ARD


Am anfang der Sendung wurden bekannte Szenen aus der Ndr 3 "Anti" Angler Doku gezeigt. 
|wavey:


----------



## Jörck (10. August 2014)

*AW: ARD: Neue anglerfeindliche Sendung??*

Habe leider nur die letzten 5 Minuten gesehen.
Hier kann man die Videos sehen zu folgenden Themen der Sendung:

- Angeln für ein Trophäenfoto?
- Können Fische Schmerz empfinden?
- Asiatische Karpfen - Sie kamen, sahen und siegten

www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultu...asserfische-100.html


----------

